# the right choice?



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

After a visit to the vets ive been told that jet is going to have to have his anal glands done regularly. I have been told that this might be due to him not having enough fibre in his diet? which may be right because it only starting since he went on grain free. I am going to keep him on acana but try the chicken and Burbank potato to see if it makes a difference and makes him regular


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am not a believer in regular anal gland emptying on a healthy dog. It might not be the case with your vets, but I think a lot of vets use anal glands as a money maker, to get you to come in regularly. 
If being fed the right diet, the glands should empty themselves. Are his poos generally firm and well formed? If so try adding some raw meaty bones to his diet, it will also benefit his teeth. Chicken wings or necks are a great place to start.
If not, then maybe look at changing his kibble. Acana is good, but all dogs are different and another one may suit him better.


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

he is regularly scooting along the floor.. which is why he needs to have his anal glands done. he has trouble going to the toilet its not always firm. he has been wormed so i know he doesn't have them. i do not want to give him raw food. kibble works better for me. i have spent the last 6months trying to find a food which suits him and acana is the only one he actually is excited to eat which is why i wanna stay with it. i am going to try the one with potato as i think it will help


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If he is regularly loose on the Acana then definitely try a different formulation. I was suggesting the bones as a way to firm him up, to be fed alongside the kibble. Give the potato one a go, see if he likes it, it may well solve the problem.


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you! I am due to get him a bag today as he has run out so will give it a try !! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

The more you have his anal glands expressed, the more he will require it. It's not a good thing. There are many ways to add fibre to his diet. Pure pumpkin (a small teaspoon) is one way or meaty bones as suggested. Scooting on the floor does not always have to do with anal glands. Sometimes the food they eat can cause diarrhea which makes them scoot do to irratibility or worms or just an itchy but. It's uncomfortable to have full anal glands and it's uncomfortable to have them expressed. Wicked Pixie is very right in saying that adding more fibre to the diet will help to keep the anal glands flushed out.


----------

